# AR9285 - 9.0 unusable on my laptop



## pacija (Oct 31, 2012)

After months of struggle I had to revert to 8.x on my ASUS N53J laptop with AR9285 wifi card because of problems which ranged from loss of network connectivity to random freezes and restarts. Before I gave up, I joined freebsd-wireless mailing list and asked for help. I was instructed to upgrade to -CURRENT, which I did. Freezes and restarts remained. Then I appled some patches which list users sent me, without success. I filed a PR, as instructed. At this moment, there are 133 problems reported, of which around 80% are related to ath driver.

How come I have no problems with ath on 8.3-RELEASE? Shouldn't 9.0-RELEASE be stable at least as much as previous release?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

They are from different 'branches'. Patches need to be transferred to one branch or the other. This can sometimes cause what's know as a regression.


----------

